# Manos libres para telefono de sobremesa por cable.



## pepechip (Mar 30, 2008)

Hola
Necesito localizar algun sitio donde me puedan vender un manos libres que funcione con linea de telefono por cable.
solo he consegido localizarlos para telefonos moviles.


----------



## ciri (Mar 30, 2008)

y si armas un amplificador para el tel? y lo convertís en manos libres? (no me refiero al que se colocan en la oreja, sino al que hablas con el tel en el escritorio)


----------



## pepechip (Mar 30, 2008)

Es para regalarselo a mi mujer, para que se pueda mover por toda la casa mientras habla.


----------



## ciri (Mar 30, 2008)

aaa...


no se bien como funcionan los del cel, pero no pueden ser adaptables?..


----------



## santiagoaliassantixman (Mar 30, 2008)

lo que se me ocurre es un circuito por fm ay un transmisor publicado en el foro radio nesecitarias 2 uno para enviar al auricular y otro para enviar del microfono a la maquina el unico problema es que transmite como a 100 m y todos los vecinos con radio se enterarian de las charlas telefonicas jeje  produciendo la furia de tu esposa hacia tu invento   :evil:  :x  y sino desarma un telefono inalambrico y compacta lo mas que puedas el circuito eso seria lo mejor
pd soy santixman problema en la otra cuenta


----------



## pepechip (Mar 31, 2008)

Dicho dispositivo se que existe pero no localizo la tienda que lo distribuye.


----------

